# Quick question about Schedule C in 1040



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

If I did Uber and some eBay, can I just use one form for combined income? Or do I need to do them separately? I'm talking about peanuts profit in Uber and some dough from eBay. Thanks.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

They would need separate schedule C's because the businesses are not similar. If you did Uber and Lyft you could use one schedule C as those are similar.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> They would need separate schedule C's because the businesses are not similar. If you did Uber and Lyft you could use one schedule C as those are similar.


Okay thanks... Why is this tax preparation so complicated? I swear this is more stressful than driving for Uber! Good thing is I may actually have overpaid.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Bill Collector said:


> Okay thanks... Why is this tax preparation so complicated? I swear this is more stressful than driving for Uber! Good thing is I may actually have overpaid.


 I wish my IRA looked like the graph here: http://taxfoundation.org/blog/federal-tax-laws-and-regulations-are-now-over-10-million-words-long


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> I wish my IRA looked like the graph here: http://taxfoundation.org/blog/federal-tax-laws-and-regulations-are-now-over-10-million-words-long


True.. I bet some people's 401K and IRA look just like that.. Not mine!


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

I empathize with your plight, the tax situation was one of the reasons I quit hacking in the 90's. I'm glad I did it, of course, I needed to dig myself out of a financial hole and was on solid ground after 4 years.

But figuring out what to put on the tax forms was nerve wracking. Of course Yellow Cab didn't give 1099's, so "gross receipts" was even a mystery.


----------

